# Make aluminum dovetail/box joint jig



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have access to a CNC mill. I'm looking for a drawing or dimensions of a typical dovetail and box joint jig so that I can cut them out of aluminum on the CNC.

something similar to these: mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html]Pins and tails dovetail jigs

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

All the images on the net seem to be either part images or from an angle. 
Reason being that they don't want people to copy them I guess.
Solution is to make your own drawing with Goole Sketchup. It's pretty easy to get going with the program and shouldn't be too hard to draw the template once you have figured out what size bushing or bearing is going to be used against the template.
The person who has the cnc machine will have some other software that the template could be drawn with as well I presume.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Why not just buy one of the templates,the price is right..
That's what I did 

Pins and tails dovetail jigs

==========



garrett1478 said:


> I have access to a CNC mill. I'm looking for a drawing or dimensions of a typical dovetail and box joint jig so that I can cut them out of aluminum on the CNC.
> 
> something similar to these: mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html]Pins and tails dovetail jigs
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Why not just buy one of the templates,the price is right...


i'd rather just pay for the small amount of aluminum and do it myself


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right On

The templates use a 5/8" guide, with that and the picture I posted you can make your own easy, just crop it out and print it out for the pattern..use the 5/8" to get the rest of it you need..little bit of math and you have the pattern...


====



garrett1478 said:


> i'd rather just pay for the small amount of aluminum and do it myself


----------



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Right On
> 
> The templates use a 5/8" guide, with that and the picture I posted you can make your own easy, just crop it out and print it out for the pattern..use the 5/8" to get the rest of it you need..little bit of math and you have the pattern...
> 
> ...


if you have dial calipers, would you mind measuring the gap on the straight side? i know that an OD 5/8" bushing is meant to fit, but i'm wondering what kind of clearance it needs to slide in and out without really any side to side movement.

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Garrett

OK, but it's going to cost you,,the price is a picture of yours after you get it done. 

.6272 and it's 1.4230 long slot..

=======



garrett1478 said:


> if you have dial calipers, would you mind measuring the gap on the straight side? i know that an OD 5/8" bushing is meant to fit, but i'm wondering what kind of clearance it needs to slide in and out without really any side to side movement.
> 
> thanks


----------



## garrett1478 (Mar 5, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Garrett
> 
> OK, but it's going to cost you,,the price is a picture of yours after you get it done.
> 
> ...


 thanks!

i will post a picture, it just might be a while. the CNC is here at school and I'll be going home next week for winter break, but I will do it next semester for sure!


----------

